# Brig "Tradition"



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a large scale what I would call training model. It has working rigging and was used to teach youngsters 'the ropes'. It is located in the Los Angeles Maritime Museum in San Pedro. The museum itself is interesting in that it is located in the old Terminal Island Ferry building.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

What a beauty! (Thumb)


----------

